# Folkstone eurotunnel parking



## redhand (Jul 30, 2022)

Due on a 0600 train on 1st September, does anyone know current parking situation.
In the past I'm sure we arrived late on previous night and slept in car park for an early departure
Can this be done currently eurotunnel website seems to say you can only enter the complex 2 hours before departure


----------



## jeffmossy (Jul 30, 2022)

We normally go to Dover and park on the car park next to the Police station, it is free overnight, then 10 min journey to Folkestone


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 31, 2022)

Canterbury Park and ride still available I am told ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 31, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Canterbury Park and ride still available I am told ?



Yes, used it last month no problems     It`s £4 ( midnight to midnight ) so £8 for an overnight stay.

Even though the charge is minimal i saw someone parking up outside the barriers to empty the cassette and connect a pipe through the railings to fill up.

Edit :-

Deleted the last sentance because i can`t be doing with all the bloody do gooders.


----------



## peejay (Jul 31, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Canterbury Park and ride still available I am told ?


.....and the entrance barrier is now open 24/7

Pete


----------



## Herman (Aug 1, 2022)

We thought we would do the same last month and overnight on Tunnel grounds, but it was a no go when we checked as it was not allowed and we were (nicely) escorted off site to go and find somewhere else to sleep.

We settled for a wildcamp on the cliffs, Old Dover Rd.


----------



## redhand (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks for info will find a spot to wild camp we are  averse to spending money in this country


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 1, 2022)

I overnight in Hythe. You'll find the spot in the POIs. Not scenic but convenient.


----------



## redhand (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks for that the POIs have changed since last time I used them. Very useful ta


----------

